# "Keep the Storm in Seattle"



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

There were a lot of signs in Phoenix Tuesday night supporting the Storm:

http://sports.yahoo.com/wnba/photo?...1a27.storm_mercury_basketball_azrd106&prov=ap

http://sports.yahoo.com/wnba/photo?...13a2.storm_mercury_basketball_azrd107&prov=ap

If you're interested in joining the buzz, click here to print off signs...or check out stormfans.org and join the forum.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

print out signs?? LoL!
I really hope the Storm OR Sonics wouldnt leave. That would be dumb.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

CbobbyB said:


> I really hope the Storm OR Sonics wouldnt leave. That would be dumb.



Yeah I know right....Why would they even think about moving them???....$?


----------

